# London Consulate NIE Story



## piersuk (Nov 13, 2015)

If anyone is considering applying for an NIE and you are based anywhere within rail distance of London go to the consulate. They are very helpful but be warned busy and only open until 1400. We did not make an appointment and was told it wasn't necessary.

When you go in through the security check simply tell the staff at the desk you are there to apply for NIE. You will be issued with a number and directed to the basement area. There you will be greeted by controlled chaos but none of that will apply to you, just turn right for "Legalisation". 

There is a Cashier desk to the right and a door to the left. This is the point that the staff upstairs have wasted their time giving you a number because the most efficient person I have ever meet manages everyone queued outside her door. Now there is no queue but she seems to know what order to deal with people in.

We had our application form slightly wrong but she helped us with this and put it right for us. Then we were taken into the little room, had our forms amended and then asked to pay at the cash desk. It was £6.90 per application. We went as a couple and were seen together (obviously that is two applications).

Current wait time was estimated at 3 weeks.

You do not need stamped addressed envelopes, again as their and other sites suggested.

We didn't need proof of our purchase, simply that we were making a purchase.

Some advice we heeded from 'Peedee" and I pass on to you, be prepared for everything and anything... We took an envelope, a couple of black biros (used them  ), stamps, property contract, extra blank forms and extra copies of passports. BE PREPARED 

Forms -- 

EX-15 http://www.exteriores.gob.es/Consulados/EDIMBURGO/en/Consulado/Documents/EX-15 application form.pdf

Modelo 790
http://www.exteriores.gob.es/Consulados/EDIMBURGO/en/Consulado/Documents/Model 790.pdf

Address --
20 Draycott Pl, London SW3 2RZ, United Kingdom
+44 20 7589 8989

It's a five minute walk from Sloane Square Tube Station and then another 5 minute walk to be humbled at the Chelsea Barracks with a walk around the grounds, meet the heroes and a cuppa. :yo:

*Things to note.*

YOU MUST TAKE A COPY OF YOUR PASSPORT *AND* YOUR PASSPORT
THEY DO NOT ACCEPT CHEQUES OR CARDS ---- *CASH ONLY* :roll eyes:
IF YOU ARE BUYING A HOUSE IT IS *ECONOMIC* AND NOT SOCIAL AS EXAMPLE SITES MAY SUGGEST
THEY ARE VERY BUSY BUT LOVELY STAFF :angel:

Many of you will already know this, we knew the list of it thanks to "peedee" but hopefully this sheds a little more light on the grass roots process and may help someone!

Cheers
Pedro


----------



## peedee (Aug 30, 2015)

Pleased it all worked for you - hope everything else goes as sweetly


----------



## piersuk (Nov 13, 2015)

Thanks Peedee... Your advice was *very* helpful


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Very informative.
The woman who organises the queues I imagine is Spanish. Many Spanish people are born with an extra gene which enables extreme queuing situations to be handled.
The advice about be prepared for anything is to be carried over to any paperwork situation in Spain. Take everything and photocopies of everything. And a book or some form of entertainment as the wait may be long.


----------



## piersuk (Nov 13, 2015)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Very informative.
> The woman who organises the queues I imagine is Spanish. Many Spanish people are born with an extra gene which enables extreme queuing situations to be handled.


She certainly was... 

Whilst the advice of taking something to read or do is helpful, we were mesmerised by the circus of shouting and argument regarding Visa's and bureaucracy that was happening around us... No time for reading


----------



## piersuk (Nov 13, 2015)

Just to top and tail the thread... NIE email came through today, so a day under 4 weeks.


----------

